# Tiny Harness



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I need to get Lacey a harness that fits. I have an xxs Hip doggie and its still really big on her. Anyone have any guidance as to where I can get a harness for her?....I need one that will fit an 8-9 inch chest.

Thank you


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I had the same problem with Bella and still often do. I had to end up making her one when she was younger..I bought her a Puppia one and it was even too big. However, I did find her one at Petsmart that fit. It was adjustable so I just put it to the smallest size..Also, how about a ferret harness? Haha, when I went shopping for Bella, I was tempted to buy on because they are pretty small!

Good luck!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I think Pinkaholic makes some tiny ones that might possibly fit. 

PetzCrazee Pet Boutique Pinkaholic Polkadot Vest Harness - Pink

Pinkaholic Melody Heart Dog Harness II

ORIGINAL HARNESS II BY PUPPIA / PINKAHOLIC~FREE US SHIP - eBay (item 250785915563 end time Apr-08-11 08:28:06 PDT)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jade's chest is 8 inches, and the only harness that fits her is the XS Pinkaholic. But it has to be the ones that are lined. The XS Puppia will be WAY to big.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The second and third link in Paula's post should work in an XS.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Once her chest gets to about 9 to 10 inches the XS Step in Puppia should fit good. It only comes in the Mesh style, though.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I used a cat harness for Billy and Pepper when they were tiny, I hear a ferret or rabbit harness will work, too.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

TLI said:


> Jade's chest is 8 inches, and the only harness that fits her is the XS Pinkaholic. But it has to be the ones that are lined. The XS Puppia will be WAY to big.


Thanks for the visual!!! Jade is so cute 

Thanks everyone for the recommendations. Ill search for the Puppia Pinkaholic harness! I may take a trip to petco tomorrow and check out those ferret harnesses too


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I got a ferret harness for Dottie as she is xxxxxx small,it's a perfect fit with inches to go


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I tried a ferret harness, but didn't like how far it comes down on their tummy. Instead of fitting at the chest, it fits at the "tuck." I guess it's preference. It just seemed "cumbersome." But honestly, the Pinkaholic will seem "bulky" too. I don't know that there is a "perfect" harness when they are teensie. You could get Parkavenuedogs to custom fit her, or even a custom fit vest harness. I have a few different things, but always use the Pinkaholic.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

TLI said:


> I tried a ferret harness, but didn't like how far it comes down on their tummy. Instead of fitting at the chest, it fits at the "tuck." I guess it's preference. It just seemed "cumbersome." But honestly, the Pinkaholic will seem "bulky" too. I don't know that there is a "perfect" harness when they are teensie. You could get Parkavenuedogs to custom fit her, or even a custom fit vest harness. I have a few different things, but always use the Pinkaholic.


That's the problem Im having....the harness comes down too far on her tummy. Its like her body isnt long enough for them. The xxs hip doggie....even tho its says its for a 1-3 pound dog...its too long

I really like the Pinkaholic and ebay has one of the furry ones in xs


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

2Cheese said:


> That's the problem Im having....the harness comes down too far on her tummy. Its like her body isnt long enough for them. The xxs hip doggie....even tho its says its for a 1-3 pound dog...its too long
> 
> I really like the Pinkaholic and ebay has one of the furry ones in xs


Yeah, with Lacey being so little bitty, it will be hard to find things right now that fit just right. Even if she makes it to 3 lbs. it will still be hard. If she reaches 3 lbs. the XS Step in Puppia will fit, but will still be "saggy." It fits just right on 3.5 lbs. There really isn't many clothes that fit that small either. :/ I think you'll be happy with the XS Pinkaholic until she grows some. It measures at an 8 inch chest. It will seem kinda bulky on her, but everything will. I think it's about 2.5 to 3 inches in length on the back. So it shouldn't be too long. Out of all the things I've tried, it's my favorite. If you get one let me know how you like it. 

PS~ I think the measurements listed for the XS Pinkaholic says 9 in. chest, but it won’t fit much past 8 inches.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a tinsy pink ferret harness that goes around the neck and chest. I got it at petsmart. If you want I can measure it and send it to you. I'll try to get a picture and post it.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry for the terrible photos. The neck goes down to 5.5 inches and the body is 8, it is snug on Kashi and she's a little over a pound.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Cambrea said:


> Sorry for the terrible photos. The neck goes down to 5.5 inches and the body is 8, it is snug on Kashi and she's a little over a pound.


that's a ferrett harness? Its sooo cute!!! Lacey's neck is 5.5" and her chest is 8"....and she is 1lb 11 oz. But if Kashi is a little over a pound too....it may be tight on Lacey as well


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I used a ferret harness on both Yoshi and Chibi when they were tiny  There are several different types of harness for ferrets and we used the one that was like a really thin jersey material with holes in it.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

The neck gets looser, but the chest doesn't get much bigger. I think thats the problem with the ferret ones, ferrets are the same measurement around the whole length of their bodies. They had a few different ones at Petsmart. Some looked like the puppia type harnesses only small and some looked like clothes/vest ones. They are actually easy to make if you have any experience with sewing. I copied the ferret harness and added a few inches to make a dress and I am by no means a seamstress.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

ferret/rat harness worked for me!


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

I just bought a ferret harness for my little girl that isn't quite 2lbs and it fits perfectly. It was only $8.00 at petsmart.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Fiddle had the 9inch harness from Park Ave Dogs - when it was a bit big we just tightened it by closing it on the next snap


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Izzie has a 9.5 inch chest and I have a puppy love harness from Petco. It fits her soooo good! It says it fits a bigger chest, but it fits Izzie perfect. Here is when I first got it (and in my siggy), and it was loose around the waist when I pulled it, but without pulling it, it fit great. She was Dottie's weight in those pics, a lb lighter than she is now, so her chest was smaller too.

Here are pics of her in it now, with a 9.5 inch chest and at about 2 lbs 10 oz. But it does fit longer on her.


----------

